# birthmarks



## JunkaLunk (Jan 13, 2006)

hah, okay.  I know this might sound pretty stupid. But I have a small birthmark on my inner arm.  Its no big deal or anything its just itd be pretty darn cool if it werent there. yenno?  

so in conclusion, I'm wondering whats there to do to get rid of it? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2006)

I know you've probably already try this, but I usually use concealers to cover mine up real quick! Amazing Concealer by Amazing Cosmetics is really good for this.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 14, 2006)

Some fade with age, I'm not sure how old/young you are but it could still fade? I was under the impression if they're not the fading kind, they're there forever, but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 14, 2006)

Laser removal is a permanent option, but it's not cheap.

http://www.cosmeticsurgery.com/resea...hmark-Removal/


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

Birthmarks are cool!


----------



## Peaches (Jan 21, 2006)

I have two white ones on my inner thigh. I think theyre hot. I like showing my boyfriend haha


----------



## christina83 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a birthmark on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( and i hate it.I work in retail and people always think I'v got something on my face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my birthmark's red, so I usually use a green corrector concealer, but they often slip off quite quickly with me.Maybe the one I use isnt good enough though. Anywayy...


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christina83* 
_I have a birthmark on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( and i hate it.I work in retail and people always think I'v got something on my face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my birthmark's red, so I usually use a green corrector concealer, but they often slip off quite quickly with me.Maybe the one I use isnt good enough though. Anywayy..._

 
I saw an infomercial on Sheer Cover mineral foundation. And a woman with your exact same problem was on there, and it seemed to cover it veeeerry nicely.  Just thought I'd let you know, if not already :}


----------



## christina83 (Mar 9, 2006)

aww, thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont think we have that foundation here in the UK, but I'll look on Ebay to see if anyone on there is selling it.Sounds really good.
Thanx


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2006)

Make up for ever has a new type of full coverage concealer that just came out and it is supposed to cover everything.  It was made to cover tattoos, birthmarks and anything like that.  I tried the tester yesterday and the veins on my wrist were literally gone.  Oh, it's waterproof too, and the texture was nice, not heavy.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ben Nye makes something that covers tattoos/scars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Theatrical MU


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_I have two white ones on my inner thigh. I think theyre hot. I like showing my boyfriend haha_

 
hahaha.  I've got a birthmark that resembles a pair of lips that's red on the side of my neck!  Everyone always thinks that my BF gave me a hickey!!


----------



## christina83 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cool, thanx. I think I'll go concealer crazy now, hehe!!

LOL @ hicky!!
My birthmarks above my lip and I use to be really paranoid about it. People I know say it's  not noticable, But the people that use to come into the shop I worked in used to think I had a cold sore or I'd been Waxing my upper lip.I laugh at what they thought it was  now, but when these people use to remind me about my birthmark when I was at work, I use to feel mad and upset about it, depending on my mood.


----------

